
Most annoying website features I face as a blind person - gostsamo
https://bighack.org/5-most-annoying-website-features-i-face-as-a-blind-screen-reader-user-accessibility/
======
Normille
Out of interest:

One of my all-time favourite annoyances are websites which suddenly throw a
full-screen overlay on top of what I'm reading, with some 'call to action' on
[as they'd probably describe it].

What effect do these have on users of screen-readers? Do you suddenly get an
intrusive voice shouting "SUBSCRIBE TO OUR MAILING LIST!" in the middle of
what you were reading?

~~~
gostsamo
Depends on if it hijacks the focus. Sometimes it is something that just stays
on the top of the page or in the middle of the article, sometimes it makes me
act, sometimes it has the cancel buttons disabled and I'm playing prison break
to get out of it.

------
nicoty
In Firefox, you can prevent videos from auto-playing by going to the
"about:config" page, then searching for "autoplay.block", then setting the
results to "true".

~~~
gostsamo
I must've done it long time ago because I don't have issue with that in ff.
Thunderbird though where are my rss feeds does not stop them or I haven't
found the way. The FF addons are not compatible with TB's right?

